# Stillen Headers Available for 3.5



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Talk to Alex at SWA, he is taking preoders for 840.00 for headers/racepipe combo for shipment in 14 days. see the thread at .net


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Link for the lazy:

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=117423


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I remember what happened on the early production run
2.5 header from $tillen. I think I'll keep my $840 until,
1) They get the bugs worked out, &
2) I see some quantifiable dyno runs validating their claims
of 25-30+hp to the wheels...


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

My thoughts exactly, ALTYHOLIC. Because the headers come with their own racepipe, I believe that we will probably see hp gains in the 25-30 hp range. But I'd sure like to see it before taking their word for it. Plus, I understand these headers might be a mofo to install, and I'd like to see some labor hour #'s as well.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

All I know is that noise is going to be an issue for anyone wanting to maintain that 'sleeper' mode.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *Plus, I understand these headers might be a mofo to install, and I'd like to see some labor hour #'s as well. *


Yes, and unless you've got a friend in the trade willing
to give up some time to assist, you're probably looking
at spending a couple of bills on the labor thus driving the
total cost <$1,000.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*I gots:*

I gots a garage, I gots da tools, I gots da time, and, AND I did it before! Holler if you are in AZ or Western NM, you bring some beer, we will do it. It will take a full day at most, but allow a full day

I have pulled headers out and put the stock stuff back in (on a 3.5 liter altima) so I did it in reverse order than what you guys are gonna do, but puttin the stock stuff in is worse than takin it out.

YOU WILL HAVE TO RETIGHTEN THE FLANGE NUTS ON THE HEADERS A FEW DAYS LATER IN MOST CASES TO PREVENT LEAKS!!!!! This is cause you can't exceed the tightening torque without reisking damage to the head flange surface

Sean


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

I'd wait for actual dyno numbers, Stillen already admitts false advertising 16hp on the headers that were not even tested yet


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Where did you see that?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

In the latest issue of the Stillen catalog they
listed the Alty 3.5 headers making +16hp.

Apparently, Stillen told Alex over at SWA that they'll do much
better than that but so far they've not retracted nor 
modified their initial claim (in writing).

This topic is currently on the front burner over at
A.net....much, much dialogue.


----------

